
Ask HN: When you are very depressed, What book/movie to see? - ghosthamlet
When you depressed every day, living in Place like China like in Blade Runner, What book&#x2F;movie to see to get hope or happy? How about Doraemon?
======
f_allwein
Classic comedies, like When Harry Met Sally or Ferris Bueller's Day Off.
Hannah and her Sisters.

Also, if you're actually depressed, that is a medical condition and you should
find somebody to talk to or get professional help. See
[https://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/types-of-
mental-...](https://www.mind.org.uk/information-support/types-of-mental-
health-problems/depression/for-friends-and-family/?o=9222#.WfrN40qnzYU) for
information, or search for Samaritans in your area.

~~~
ghosthamlet
Thanks

------
ian0
Books & movies can help you connect with your location or situation, they
don't have to be a diversion.

When living in China I liked to watch dystopian sci-fi & anime based in large
cities \- Akira, Ghost in the shell, Oblivion, Dredd, The fifth element, total
recall

Then grab some headphones and go for a wander around your megacity :)

PS this also works for other scenarios. Eg "Black cat white cat", or "Brother"
if strapped for cash. "Fight club" if your job is getting you stressed.

I think lot of art is created by artists as a "cure" for their current
worries. And their problems tend to be just like ours.

~~~
ghosthamlet
THANKS，i will see again Fight club

